# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  win32codecs post jailing...

## bjweeks

I don't get the win32codecs post jailing/locking all of a sudden.

First the post broke no U.S. law and did not condone to break any laws. If you have a discussion if weed should be legal you don't break any laws. There have been many threads about laws, most have been placed in the backyard but not jailed.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139418
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83604
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132230
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122472

Also if you do a search on win32codecs there is 7 PAGES of threads talking, endorsing and help on how to install win32codecs. None have been jailed.

I think my thread should have been moved to the backyard or I should have been advised on how to make my thread comply with the forum rules.

----------


## KiwiNZ

To allow time to review this issue this thread will stay jailed. Forum management will look at this issue

----------

